# [Google] Streetview : Roads & Motorways



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Chris, I resaved and re uploaded hat picture as jpg. Cicerón that looks like a good programme.


----------



## so0okol (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a questions:

Did you look cars of Google Street View in East, North and South Europe; South America; Asia and where (country) and when (month, year)???


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

^^Budapest, Hungary, May 2009:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ When will Hungary be covered?


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

That camera mount looks pretty damn tall. I guess they need really attentive drivers. A low hanging tree branch may be enough to do some damage to the expensive cameras on top. 

It also explains why the new tunnel on the A86 West isn't covered yet.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

who is driving those cars? how could one apply for that? i've been searching the net, but i haven't found anything


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

x-type said:


> who is driving those cars? how could one apply for that? i've been searching the net, but i haven't found anything


Drivers are hired through Immersive Media. I found this article:

http://gizmodo.com/283287/immersive-media-hiring-camera-drivers-for-google-streetview

(Interestingly, in the requirements there's no word about a clean driving record - maybe that would conflict with the strong sense of urgency.) :lol:


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Some of my favourite mountain roads in Spain:

Orduña:
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...2.956297,-3.021069&spn=0.055153,0.169086&z=13

Urbasa:
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...d=mRyfukGzD8UpRBjsQimj9g&cbp=12,57.84,,0,6.87

Herrera:
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...2.593217,-2.680149&spn=0.009668,0.022724&z=16

Valvanera:
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...=Lm9QFRnMA3-JAeMY8wbSOw&cbp=12,271.46,,0,1.94

Montenegro (not the country  ):
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...=20Q_NIInggYN3LfV1gzeAQ&cbp=12,122.32,,0,10.5

Navacerrada. The Castilian plains can be seen beyond the mountains.
http://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&ie...=XfPIlg5FGrnvf63Sar6kHg&cbp=12,344.85,,0,2.25

Sierra Nevada. One of the highest paved roads in Europe.
http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...G_MCSBy3nz4_dV8RkGQ9_w&cbp=12,272.74,,0,10.63


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Cicerón said:


> Montenegro (not the country  ):
> http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...=20Q_NIInggYN3LfV1gzeAQ&cbp=12,122.32,,0,10.5


Looks quite similar though


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

A bit OT, but :lol:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Douce France...


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool... that's gotta be a really old driver in that car


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I see those all the time. Great cars, no matter how rubbish and unsafe they may be, they are great.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Another quite big update, this time Finland and Norway were added, as well as new locations in already covered countries.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

cool


----------



## mubd (Oct 14, 2009)

Arguably the world's best view from a freeway:








Cahill Expressway, Sydney (built as a freeway)
Underneath the roadway, but elevated above ground, there's a railway station (the only elevated one in the city) which is part of the City Circle. Ever seen a double deck subway? That's what runs in Sydney. 
At the end of the freeway, there's a tight 270 degree loop to climb to the Sydney Harbour Bridge.


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

E8 in Finland near Norwegian and Swedish borders










Harsh climate along road 93, northern Finland


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Google Street View screen shots from the UK...*

*Google Street View screen shots from the UK...*

Just a selection of motorways and English expressways...

Aspen Way, London...










A12, London...










Western Avenue, London...










M4, Slough...










M60, Stockport...










Mancunian Way, Manchester...


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope more gets added from the UK soon!


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Gosh, even Aland is covered. I can track my biking trip route there with Street View. How cool is that !


----------



## Kjello0 (May 1, 2009)

A funny picture from Bergen in Norway.
They sat in those suits for a hour waiting for the Google car to drive by. Apparently they knew the guy driving the car.


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Some shots of A2 motorway in Romania using NORC Streetview:


----------



## Vallex (Apr 23, 2009)

purple time! :lol:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=47.577488,10.430864&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Google meets Google in Australia: (Note how small the cameras are compared to those they used in Europe)


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Heres a good shot for London...

Euston Road...


----------



## so0okol (Feb 3, 2009)

Rebasepoiss said:


> Google meets Google in Australia: (Note how small the cameras are compared to those they used in Europe)


Where is it?


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

so0okol said:


> Where is it?


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...0Ag8Zs61X6CkgVnHoGc6_A&cbp=12,194.11,,0,10.44


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Google got lost? http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...=0QCREFTgcmA5vsKMWvNJiQ&cbp=12,298.39,,0,2.88


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ No, I think those Google Streetview drivers just have to cover any road on a certain map, regardless if it is a dirt road or a major highway. Or more conjecture; this guy just went for a 10-100.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

They even drive down private roads and past no trespassing signs :lol:


----------



## Carldiff (Jan 30, 2010)

One of my favourite images from Wales:


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

not in Google streetview, but Austria, Czech Republic, Poland, Romania, Russia, Slovakia and Hungary are covered by NORC.hu (and mappi.ru), so check it out, i don't know how to take a screenshot of that


----------

